# Xbox 360 memory stick.



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Simple question for all you lot. Where do you stick a USB stick in an Xbox 360? I can't see where it'd go. I've got the Xbox memory card slots but they look too big for a USB stick. 

Help me out. Im dying to play gta5!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

its at the front, when the console is laying flat, bottom right hand corner there is a flap.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I Must have a really old one as I don't have no flap for it. Just 2 slots for the grey memory cards they do, and a flap for the two controller points


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

dean j said:


> and a flap for the two controller points


Try there , hope you got a big memory stick .


----------

